# Shall I sell my Chemex?



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I am thinking of selling my Chemex. I have a v60, kalita, aeropress and clever. I have tended to use the Chemex for big volumes, for example, when I go away and have a number of people drinking. The problem is that although I love the look of the Chemex and the cool filter papers, in the end, it just seems a bad way of brewing coffee. I find that the process is really inconsistent. Trying to get large volumes of water through the tiny hole just seems really unreliable and inconsistent. I am not sure if I should change my technique? I find that, to make a litre of coffee, i have to grind the beans so coarse to get the water through in a reasonable time that the coffee often ends up tasting sub optimal. Should I keep the chemex dream alive? Or shall I just to delicious clevers if I need a litre of brew? Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you tried a steel straw in the spout, or some other method of preventing a seal when the cone is full of water?

Also, what kind of kettle are you pouring with? For bigger brews where you want a faster pour rate, a regular kettle might be preferable to a gooseneck. I bloom with a gooseneck, then pour with a normal kettle.

I'm not sure the process is any less consistent than the others you mention, but I tend to find Chemex brews a bit simpler tasting, you get a strong USP from the coffee, but maybe in soft focus, less complexity?

Mind you, I've never gone as big as 1L brews. Currently doing 40:640g brews, bloom 40g for 45s, all water in by 2:00 to 2:10, 3:50 to 4:10 total brew time.

I can't imagine brewing 3 Clevers in a reasonable timeframe will produce brews that are any better (I use both Chemex & Clevers at work, for office brews).


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot MWJB... I will persevere for a bit based on your recommendations... I will try the smaller brews in the first instance. When you suggest a metal straw do you mean so it pokes out of the filter? And the brewed coffee runs down the side of the straw or do you mean try and make the length of the straw exactly the length so the brewed water goes down the straw? Not sure if you use this technique but if you do could I see a photo? Thanks for your advice...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Chemex is at work, so I can't take a photo today.

Filter goes in the Chemex as normal, grounds go in the filter as normal. Then a steel straw (it has a bend in it, which I then bend just a little more so it hooks onto the rim of the brewer, short length above the bend pokes out of the brewer) goes down the spout, outside of the filter, to keep an open airway between lower chamber and the ...erm, atmosphere outside.

The straw doesn't do anything as far as the brew/brewed liquid goes, it just keeps an open air channel, to let displaced air escape from the carafe.

If you had an older Kone with the pointy tip to the filter, you could try that outside of the paper too?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a video that shows the concept...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

That is brilliant thanks a lot... makes perfect sense... I will try it tomorrow.... thanks a lot for making the video and for the advice....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tried a brew today with the paper filter inside a Kone, took nearly a minute off brew time compared to paper only/paper & straw. Not a good result in the cup.


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

It is worth sticking to the Chemex. It really produces such a tasty coffee when done right! I am not 100% there with mine yet but I keep trying different recipes and beans until I find what suits me.

And with all the help available here, I am sure you will get there! Good luck!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Ladycoffeegeek said:


> It is worth sticking to the Chemex. It really produces such a tasty coffee when done right! I am not 100% there with mine yet but I keep trying different recipes and beans until I find what suits me.
> And with all the help available here, I am sure you will get there! Good luck!


Thanks a lot... I will keep going... let us know what you conclude is the best method/recipe


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe a Behmor Brazen would be good for 1litre volumes?


----------

